# Fish Flashing along the bottom.



## Amorgan140 (Aug 26, 2017)

A few of my cichlids are rubbing themselves on the bottom sand. None appear to have any white spots on them. If I used API's super ick cure it says it might stain the tank, I am wondering if I should treat the whole 125 gallon tank and risk maybe staining my universal rocks background? They aren't constantly rubbing themselves on the sand but its noticeable. What advice could you give me?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

My first word of advice would be not to use meds unless you're sure of what you're treating. Flashing can be caused by a lot of things. What are your water parameters, how often and how much water are you changing? These are the first places you should start every time you think something is wrong.


----------



## Amorgan140 (Aug 26, 2017)

I am changing 25% of the water once a week. 8.2 on PH, 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrite and 0 Nitrates. I clean my filters an FX6 and FX4 once a month. I am worried about losing any fish, I did however redo the whole tank with new sand and a background about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Amorgan140 (Aug 26, 2017)

Keep the temp around 79 degrees too. Just wanted to give you all the info


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Well you should have nitrates and the fact that you don't is of concern... Normally, in a fully cycled tank, there would be at least some testable amount of nitrate considering that you're only changing 25% every week. Changing the substrate can cause issues sometimes since a lot of the beneficial bacteria colonizes in the substrate. I'd step up your water changes to at least 50% weekly or twice a week if necessary. I notice that by midweek some of my more sensitive fish start getting a little irritated so I personally like to do a water change on Wednesday and Saturday. I have a Universal Rocks background too and meds won't stain it, just the silicone.


----------



## Amorgan140 (Aug 26, 2017)

So just step up the water changes? What about the flashing on the bottom?


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Not sure if high nitrates cause flashing, however 25% weekly is not likely enough of a water change to keep them in check. We don't know your stocking numbers or tank size or fish species. You need to do the nitrate test again. Both bottles need to be shaken vigorously for at least one minute
After all drops are added the tube needs to be vigorously shaken then sit for 5 minutes. That's when you will have the proper reading. You mentioned a Ph of 8.2. Is this from the tap after it sits for 24 hours or the tank before a water change. If we could get these answers it would help.


----------



## Amorgan140 (Aug 26, 2017)

HI Cyphound thanks for your help.

I have 125 Gallon tank. The water comes from the tap at about 7.8ph and I have subtrate that raises the PH from CaribSea. I also keep a couple bags of crushed coral in one of my filters as well. So the water in my tank is around 8.2ph. I have about 24 haps and peacocks in my tank, half of them being about 2 inches and growing out. The other half are about halfway to being fully grown.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree on the retest of nitrate. Flashing is a problem if it is incessant...and if so there is a irritant. Do not treat until you see a symptom so that you don't make it worse.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Which dechlorinator are you using? I was using an API product and my fish would constantly flash but stopped after I switched to Seachem Prime.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Have you retested for nitrate yet?A cycled tank cannot have 0 nitrates.


----------

